# Anyone Have Any Apocolyptic Book Suggestions?



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm recovering from emergency surgery this past Friday and will be home about a month. (Emergency hysterectomy due to massive fibroid tumor). I could really use some book recommendations before complete boredom sets in. Right now the remote is my best friend as I have to sit in the recliner a lot LOL. In particular ones with an apocalyptic theme as I already have a ton of romance and suspense books on my Kindle. Of course, I am open to other recommendations from different genres. What are some good ones?

Thanks!
JJ


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

Wool by Hugh Howey. Great book about life in an underground silo after an apocalypse. Get well soon!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Some oldies but goodies:

Lucifer's Hammer
The Day of the Triffids

 A Canticle for Leibowitz (unfortunately not enKindled, but there is an audio book)


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And then there's always Stephen King's _The Stand_ -- long enough to keep you going for a while.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Cormac McCarthy's The Road


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've loved a good End of the World novel since I was a boy so maybe I can pull something out of my sleeve you'd enjoy, Here's a variety to try:

Breakers by Edward W. Robertson - this is an indie author's mashup of a pandemic followed by an alien invasion.
H10N1 by M.R. Cornelius - another pandemic, another indie author. This is a romance writer turned apocalypse author. She knows how to write about interpersonal relationships .....
Wastelands: Stories of the Apocalypse - a short story anthology with authors ranging from Stephen King to George RR Martin to Orson Scott Card. You can get it for $2 less at baenebooks.com...
Feed (Newsflesh Trilogy) by Myra Grant - the first in a trilogy. Its a political thriller set 25 years after a zombie apocalypse.
The Postman by David Brin - horrible movie, great book.


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Apocolyptic-post-apocolyptic-books-I-have-read/lm/R51LNMIKDXXF6/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full

This is my Listmania list of apocolyptic books that I have read.


----------



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

These all look great...thanks! I'm also going to get some writing done on my WIP but want to enjoy the extra time to read as well. Thanks!


----------



## jacobchastain (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you tried The Road by McCarthy?


----------



## b00kw0rm (Jun 8, 2012)

Get well soon! "The Amadeus Net" by Mark A. Rayner is a post-apocalyptic science fiction book that I loved. It might be a good choice for you as it's unlike any other apocalyptic book I've read before -- it's both comedy and scifi, an interesting combo.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

J.J. Oxendine said:


> Hi, I'm recovering from emergency surgery this past Friday and will be home about a month. (Emergency hysterectomy due to massive fibroid tumor). I could really use some book recommendations before complete boredom sets in. Right now the remote is my best friend as I have to sit in the recliner a lot LOL. In particular ones with an apocalyptic theme as I already have a ton of romance and suspense books on my Kindle. Of course, I am open to other recommendations from different genres. What are some good ones?
> 
> Thanks!
> JJ


Hollowland and its sequel, Hollowmen, both by Amanda Hocking, are fun reads.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Geoffrey said:


> I've loved a good End of the World novel since I was a boy so maybe I can pull something out of my sleeve you'd enjoy, Here's a variety to try:
> 
> Wastelands: Stories of the Apocalypse - a short story anthology with authors ranging from Stephen King to George RR Martin to Orson Scott Card. You can get it for $2 less at baenebooks.com...


I second this one. The story in there called "Slag" or something, about the dog, ripped my heart out and mashed it into pulp. Powerful stuff.

The King story was great for the first 90%. He's a wonderful writer. Great collection, overall.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

S. M. Stirling's Dies the Fire series is really good, he's got a ton of books out there and I believe two completely different series that evolve around the same event.  I haven't read them all yet but what I have, I enjoyed.  I'm a newbie to the genre and I'm loving the new suggestions on here too!  

Also, you might want to do a search, I think there are older threads suggesting post apocalyptic books.


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

No.

But I'd stay away from POD. It's more of a YA book, but I really didn't care for it.


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

The Passage by Justin Cronin


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Swan Song by Robert McCammon


----------



## Ben Nitschke (Jun 1, 2012)

I really liked Like Wax Under Flame more than I realized I would. Even months after finishing it, I keep thinking about it and wanting a sequel to come out. On the positive side, you have a lot of choices to choose from.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## raychensmith (Jul 11, 2012)

Though he's often pretentious, Cormac McCarthy wrote quite a doozy with The Road.  The story is simple and almost B-movie-like (a father and son walk toward the coast in a post-apocalyptic America).  But the book was FREAKY SCARY because there are always cannibals nipping (often quite literally) on their heels.  That was one thing the movie didn't get; it had the basic plot but just wasn't very scary.  An added plus:  it won the Pulitzer Prize so you can brag that you read a literary novel even though it's just a glorified zombie story.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Go Go Girls Of The Apocalypse. Because who doesn't like their dystopia a little offbeat?


----------



## Karen Mead (Jul 2, 2012)

_Armageddon's Children_ by Terry Brooks, part of a larger series. It's a mesh between fantasy and apocalyptic, if that makes sense.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Haven't read many. I really liked A Boy And His Dog by Harlan Ellison; down and dirty, gritty stuff. The Postman and Wool have already been mentioned, and are both fine; nice ideas and well executed.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Chris Wally, the Lamb among the Stars trilogy.
The Shadow and Night
The Dark Foundation
The Infinite Day


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

My personal favorite is Riddley Walker by Russell Hoban.  It takes a while to get a handle on the language, but once you do, the book is amazing.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Margaret Atwood's _Oryx & Crake_ and it's follow-up _The Year of the Flood_ are really good I recommend that you give them a read if you haven't already done so.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

One that I read recently is The Eleventh Plague. It's probably not going to end up as a classic like some on this list, but it was an entertaining read.


----------



## Keith McArdle (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi JJ,

I found Selection Event, by Wayne Wightman absolutely brilliant! It held my attention, kept me intrigued and wanting the characters to survive. Wightman also writes some parts of the story from the perspective of a dog, and it is incredibly well done! I highly recommend it.

http://www.amazon.com/Selection-Event-ebook/dp/B004XNNGDS/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344423108&sr=1-8&keywords=event

Hope this helps! 

Keith


----------



## Steven Lee Gilbert (Mar 21, 2012)

Several over the years:

Lucifer's Hammer
On the Beach
Alas Bablyon
The Road (my favorite, though post-apocolyptic)
The Dog Star (next on my list)


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Will second  the suggestion for Wool.
just read this in about 3 days & it was really good.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## danielmcinerny (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi J.J.

I see that someone has already suggested _A Canticle for Leibovitz_, which would be my second choice. But my absolute first choice is Lord of the World by Robert Hugh Benson. Believe it or not it was written in 1906 and is a marvelous prediction of the world of the late 20th century, including the invention of "volors" (i.e. airplanes), and an eerie evocation of the end of the world. I hope you read and enjoy it--and feel better, too!

All the best,
Daniel


----------



## Loren DeShon (Jun 15, 2011)

Another vote for _On the Beach_ by Nevil Shute

Another post-nuclear war novel: _Malevil_ by Robert Merle

And, for something a little different: _World War Z_ by Max Brooks. My teenage son talked me into it and I rolled my eyes because it was about the World Zombie War, but it is very well written and entertaining.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

It's probably considered more of a dystopian novel, but Ira Levin's THIS PERFECT DAY is one of my favorite books ever. 

World War Z is also cool as a sociological study (not really a novel, although fictional).


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

If you can handle a protagonist that's downright evil...



Same idea as what Terry Brooks did with fantasy, just rated NC17.


----------

